# Boards



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

here are some I've finished lately. Finished about 20 in past month

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2016)

Look nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 5, 2016)

what type of wood are the bookmatched pieces in the 2nd picture


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Look nice


Thank you. Picked up all of this wood from Walmart.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thank you. Picked up all of this wood from Walmart.


Cherry walnut and maple


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2016)

Dern misissisispians cannot admit to get good wood they have to get it from a yankee.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Dern misissisispians cannot admit to get good wood they have to get it from a yankee.......


I ain't admitting anything like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 5, 2016)

Those are some really nice looking boards. I just finished a few but with Christmas coming I need to gin out a few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> Those are some really nice looking boards. I just finished a few but with Christmas coming I need to gin out a few more.


Hank you


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice looking chopsticks....


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice looking chopsticks....


Hank you too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Ho hroblem. Hany hime hi han help hout

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2016)

I really like that end grain cutting board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2016)

Why so board?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ho hroblem. Hany hime hi han help hout


@SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I really like that end grain cutting board.


Thank you


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2016)

Hank you for the tribute.
Hank

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking good. I need to try them sometime, got plenty of material just need the time and ambition.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2016)

Bice nooking loards.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Hank you


ure elcome

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Loads of great looking projects! No matter where the boards came from! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Loads of great looking projects! No matter where the boards came from! Chuck


Yeah this wood isnt from Washington no matter what Mike says

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

